# Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon am 27.05.2012



## asc09 (1. Februar 2012)

*4. Veranstaltung des NRW-CTF-Cup 2012*







Am *Pfingstsonntag, 27.05.2012* steht in Dortmund zum zehnten Mal ein echtes Highlight für Mountainbiker auf dem Programm:

In Dortmund-Aplerbeck steigt der 10. Ruhrgebiets-Mountainbike-Marathon.

Online-Anmeldung​
Eingebettet ist die Veranstaltung in die 19. Aplerbecker-Country-Tourenfahrt. Dabei warten die traditionellen Strecken durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald (27 km/420 Hm, 47 km mit 840 Höhenmetern, 67 km mit 1250 Höhenmetern)  und zum zehnten Mal eine Marathon-Distanz.

*107 km gilt es dabei zu bewältigen; rund 2150 Höhenmeter sind zu überwinden.*

Dieser 10. Ruhrgebiets-Marathon führt die Teilnehmer durch den südlichen Dortmunder Stadtwald und das Ruhrtal. 

Treffpunkt für alle Mountainbiker ist das Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee in Dortmund-Aplerbeck 

Start für den Marathon ist von 9:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr, für die übrigen Strecken von 10:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr. 

Kontrollstellen mit Verpflegung werden eingerichtet und auch im Start- und Zielbereich wird für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein. 

Je nach den gefahrenen Kilometern können Wertungskartenfahrer bis zu 5 Punkte erfahren. 

Die drei größten Gruppen / Mannschaften bei Marathon bzw. bei der CTF werden mit Pokalen geehrt!

Alle die Spaß am Mountainbikefahren haben, sind zu dieser Veranstaltung eingeladen.

Diese Veranstaltung ist offen für alle Hobbyfahrer, es ist keine Vereinszugehörigkeit erforderlich.

Mehr Infos auf: www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de


----------



## asc09 (9. Mai 2012)

Die nächste CTF des NRW-CTF-Cups findet am 27.05.2012 in Dortmund statt.

Das Team Drecksau präsentiert:

10. Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon
19. Aplerbecker CTF

Am 27. Mai 2012 ist es wieder so weit. Das Team Drecksau des ASC 09 Dortmund präsentiert den berühmt berüchtigten Ruhrgebietsmarathon und die allseits beliebte Aplerbecker CTF. 

Auf insgesamt drei CTF-Strecken können sich die Teilnehmer davon überzeugen, dass es auch in Dortmund und Umgebung flowige, aber anspruchsvolle Singletrails gibt. Durch die Dortmunder und Schwerter Wälder geht es in Richtung Hohensyburg, dem zentralen Ziel aller Dortmunder Enduristen und All-Mountain-Freaks. 
Bei einer Streckenlänge von 27, 47 und 67 km und einer Höhendifferenz von max. 1250 Höhenmetern sollte für jeden das Richtige dabei sein. 

Für diejenigen, die auf 67 km noch nicht genug bekommen können gibt es zum 10. mal eine Marathondistanz mit ganzen 107 km und 2150 Höhenmetern. Der Streckenverlauf verspricht ähnliches, wie die CTF-Strecken, dürfte aber auch die meisten Marathonis an ihre körperlichen Grenzen bringen. 

Start und Ziel ist wie in jedem Jahr an der Adolf-Schulte-Schule in Dortmund-Aplerbeck. Wie immer besteht die Möglichkeit, sich und sein Bike von Dreck und Schweiß zu entledigen und die Kohlehydrat- und Mineralspeicher des Körpers vor Ort wieder aufzufüllen. 
Los geht es von 9 bis 10 Uhr mit dem Start der Marathonfahrer, von 10 Uhr bis 11 Uhr dürfen sich die CTF-Fahrer auf die Strecke begeben. 

Das Team Drecksau freut sich auf zahlreiche Teilnehmer, auf das unsere CTF wieder ein Highlight im CTF-Kalender wird. 

Und hier findet ihr uns am 27. Mai:

Schulzentrum Schweizer Allee
Schweizer Allee
44287 Dortmund 

Falls ihr noch weitere Informationen benötigt besucht uns auf unserer Homepage:
http://www.ruhrgebiets-marathon.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

